# It's time for a happy thought ..... joke



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

A preacher dies and goes to heaven. Saint Peter greets him and says, We have a point system to get into heaven, it takes 100 points to get in the door. Tell me about your life.

Well, says the guy, I was a preacher for 70 years and led many hundreds of people to know Christ the Savior.

Saint Peter says, OK, thatll be 3 points.

The preacher says, I started a soup kitchen in my town and fed many homeless people every day with my own money.

Four points, says the Saint.

By this time the preacher is getting a little nervous. Okay... I operated an orphanage in my home and kept dozens of children there for the last 40 years.

Ummmm, 3 points, says the Saint.

Now wait a minute, explodes the preacher, at this rate, the only way Ill get into heaven is by the Grace of God.!

100 points! says Peter throwing open the Pearly Gates.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Can't help smiling, it's wonderful what a smile can do. Thank you, Mz Molly!


----------



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

Reyna said:


> Can't help smiling, it's wonderful what a smile can do. Thank you, Mz Molly!


 You are most certainly welcome. ;-) And may you have a glorious day filled with lots of Son Shine.


----------

